# pics of the brass rail on fire from my balcony



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

This is the Brass Rail with a pretty large fire burning inside. Yikes!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I did my 4 year stint in downtown when I was in residence at VIC. We used to go there every once in awhile for the................cheap buffet


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

The student housing pricing in my building is the only way I could ever afford to live in this area. I don't know if I could eat at a strip club, sounds a little dodgy .


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well it is about time that that end of Yonge St got cleaned up 

Although I do hope that no-one was injured... after all they don't wear much and what they do is usually flamable


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I was east of that area this morning...I wondered what the commotion was all about.

That was the first place that my uncle took me to when I moved here...I'll leave it at that .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal is...

Silicone isn't flammable and saline is flame retardant.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I love how its next to kitchen stuff plus.

After your lap dance, why not pick up a nice spatula or 2?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL true, but the synthetic material that their garments are made of will go up in a flash. I know quiet a few burn survivors, the wife being one of them.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, WTH!
It's been ages since I've been downtown, but glad I didn't past by there with my kids.
I am supprise no body crack some cheap joke here. Like:
"Things are getting are too hot at the Brass."
or
"Hot babes burning down the Brass Rail."
or
"How come I don't see any NAKED babes standing out side."
or ... ok ok, I stop with the cheap jokes.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Wilson didn't know. 

True the artificial garments would have gone up in a blaze- but its a strip club. They might be at the part of their act where the artificial garments are on someone's head in the audience no?


----------

